
UbuWeb, the 20-year-old website that collects the forgotten and the unfamiliar - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/12/ubuweb_the_20_year_old_website_that_collects_the_forgotten_and_the_unfamiliar.html
======
contingencies
Nice to see an archive of old art presented for the love of it, however the
selection is rather eccentric and the navigation bespoke.

IMHO some modern discovery features such as tag clouds, multi-category
ontologies or a custom search could really keep eyeballs, especially since
huge numbers of recent uploads are films and the collection spans other media.

Then again, the site's own aesthetic seems to be anti-fluff, so perhaps that's
supposed to be part of the attraction.

~~~
cmyr
There have been various modernization attempts over the years, all stymied by
a lack of time/money/labour. If someone wanted to take on this project, it
certainly deserves the attention.

------
adregan
Ubuweb was my go to resource when I was getting my MA in poetry. Not sure if
some of the work is still on there (content rotates in and out), but I got to
know the work of bp nichol on there. He was a poet that I think would appeal
to the HN crowd. In addition to his sound poetry and concrete poetry, he was
an early digital poet, and his piece _First Screening_ is available via
emulation and reproduction here:
[http://vispo.com/bp/introduction.htm](http://vispo.com/bp/introduction.htm)

------
meatsock
ubuweb is a fantastically deep and broad archive with resources often hard to
find elsewhere. check out the films section [1]- i feel any site with laurie
anderson, alvin lucier, cory arcangel, and kenneth anger for free deserves
your love and support.

[1] [http://www.ubu.com/film/](http://www.ubu.com/film/)

------
tomcam
Few know it hosts the single greatest artistic accomplishment by any human
being on this solar system or any other: The Man Within[1] by Sean Landers,
perhaps the finest human being in our time.

[1] [http://ubu.com/sound/landers.html](http://ubu.com/sound/landers.html)

